# Fragen zum FI und LS Schalter



## 817Christoph (10 September 2010)

Liebe Elektronikfreunde,

ich hab eine einfache Frage zum Leitungsschutzschalter und zum FI.

-Also es gibt den LS einpolig zum Beispiel B16, er löst bei Überstrom aus zb 17A.

Dann gibt es aber den LS-Schalter zwei und dreipolig auch B 16, löst er denn auch in Bezug auf jeden einzelnen Pol bei Überstrom von 16A aus, oder wenn insgesamt also alle drei Phasen addier 16 A ergeben.???

Die gleiche Frage auch zum FI, wenn ich zum Beispiel alle drei Phasen über den Fi laufen habe welche Größenordnung muss ich zb bei einer Hausinstallation haben.??

Also ich denke wenn  über jede Phase max 16A fließt ,muss muss ich dann zb einen FI nehmen mit der max Strombelastbarkeit 48 A, das wäre dann 
ein FI mit dem typischen Wert von 63 A. Liege ich da richtig??

Ich danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Air-Wastl (10 September 2010)

Nein

z.B. der Fi mit 63/30mA kann auf jede Phase mit 63 belastet werden.
Ein Dreipoliger LS garanirt dir auch eine 3-polige abschaltung des Gerätes.
Z.B ein Herd. Würdest du den mit drei einzelnen Sicherungen absichern würde im Fehlerfall nur eine Sicherung abschalten. Verbindet man drei einzelne Sicherungen mit einer Metallklemme an den Helben dann kann es dir passieren das die Auslösefeder nicht stark genug ist die zwei anderen Automaten mit aus zu lösen und vieleicht sogar drin bleibt. Dies muss aber nicht unbedingt passieren....

Ich mache es immer so: 

1 polige Last = 1 poliger LS
3 polige Last = 3 Poliger LS

Hausinstallation = 40A Fi

Gruß ...

PS: Ich hab Elektroinstallateur gelernt.... Anno dazumal ;-)


----------



## 817Christoph (10 September 2010)

Achso also kann ich davon ausgehen, dass sich immer der angegebene Wert auf den Bauteilen, (egal ob 1, 2, oder 3 pole) auf eine Phase bezieht?

Warum benutzt man in der Haushaltinstallation nicht den FI in seiner Geräteklasse 16A, wenn die Leitungen sowieso keinen höheren Strom ziehen dürfen?


----------



## M-Ott (10 September 2010)

817Christoph schrieb:


> Warum benutzt man in der Haushaltinstallation nicht den FI in seiner Geräteklasse 16A, wenn die Leitungen sowieso keinen höheren Strom ziehen dürfen?


 
Weil das ja noch lange nicht heißt, dass sie das nicht tun. Und um zu vermeiden, dass der FI durch einen Überstrom, der den LS-Schalter nicht sofort auslöst, schon Schaden nimmt und evtl. nicht mehr richtig funktioniert, nimmt man einen FI der einen höheren Strom veträgt.


----------



## 817Christoph (10 September 2010)

Achso das ist einleuchtend
danke ;-), gruß


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 September 2010)

817Christoph schrieb:


> Warum benutzt man in der Haushaltinstallation nicht den FI in seiner Geräteklasse 16A, wenn die Leitungen sowieso keinen höheren Strom ziehen dürfen?


Du hast doch normalerweise auch mehr als einen Automaten hinter dem FI - da kann es also gut sein, dass du in Summe pro Phase durchaus mehr als 16A bekommst.
Wenn du wirklich nur einen Automaten hiter dem FI hast, dann kannst du da dann auch genausogut ein Kombigerät nehmen - das ist dann preisgünstiger und spart Platz und Arbeit ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Dr.M (10 September 2010)

Ich würd auch lieber 2 4-polige 40 FI´s mit 35A Neozed Vorsicherung einsetzen als einen 63A. Zum einen kannst du dann deine Stromkreise z.B. noch mal stockwerksweise trennen und zum anderen kostet ein 40A ca 70€ und ein 63A ca 230€ (hager).

Und immer dran denken: ein FI ist kein Überstromschutzorgan! Er braucht immer eine Vorsicherung die kleiner oder gleich seines Nennstroms ist.


----------



## Ludewig (10 September 2010)

@ Dr. M  

.. und in Austria kleiner gleich Auslösestrom bzw. Herstellerangaben prüfen!


----------



## udo_39 (10 September 2010)

*neue Vorschriften beachten*

*DIN 18015-1 „Planung elektrischer Anlagen in  Wohngebäuden":zu „Aufteilung der Stromkreise und Koordination von  Schutzeinrichtungen"*

[FONT=Arial,Arial]„[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Arial]Die  Zuordnung von Anschlussstellen für Verbrauchsmittel zu einem Stromkreis  ist so vorzunehmen, dass durch das automatische Abschalten der diesem  Stromkreis zugeordneten Schutzeinrichtung (z. B. Leitungsschutzschalter,  Fehlerstrom-Schutzschalter) im Fehlerfall oder bei notwendiger  manueller Abschaltung [/FONT]*nur ein kleiner Teilder Kundenanlage abgeschaltet wird*[FONT=Arial,Arial].  Hiermit wird die größtmögliche Verfügbarkeit der elektrischen Anlage  für den Nutzer erreicht."„Um Selektivität in einer elektrischen Anlage  bei einer Hintereinanderschaltungvon Schutzgeräten zum Überstromschutz  und zum Schutz gegen elektrischen Schlag (wie Leitungsschutzschalter und  Fehlerstrom-Schutzschalter) zu erreichen, ist der [/FONT]Einsatz von Geräten mit entsprechenden Selektiveigenschaften[FONT=Arial,Arial](z. B. selektive Haupt-Leitungsschutzschalter am Zählerplatz, selektive Fehlerstrom-Schutzschalter (RCD)) erforderlich."[/FONT]​


----------



## The Blue (12 September 2010)

Die Stromangabe 40A oder 63A auf dem FI 
ist die Angabe der Vorsicherung, 
mit welcher der FI Abgesichert werden muß.

In Haushalten ist ein 30mA FI Vorgeschrieben.
Er misst den SummeStrom von L1 L2 L3 und N.
Ist dieser größer 30mA, schaltet er allpolig ab.

ein LS-Automat B16 schaltet bei 80A noch sicher (innerhalb 0,1s) ab.
(bei 17A löst ein B Automat warscheinlich gar nicht ab)

Ist der Schleifenwiderstand zu groß,
sodas die 80A nicht erreicht werden können
muß ein kleinerer Automat eingesetzt werden.

Zu Deiner Frage Christoph
bei einem 3pol Automat reicht es, wenn nur eine Phase den Nennstrom überschreitet


----------



## ThorstenD2 (12 September 2010)

es wurde fast alles gesagt (mind. 2 RCDs verbauen, 40A RCD mit 35A Schmelzsicherung vorsichern) - ich wollte nur noch die FI/LS Kombination B16A/30mA in den Raum werfen... Habe davon schon einen Hager im Auktionshaus für 20 € erstehen können und er verrichtet nun prima seinen Dienst an meiner Bastel-Steckdose im Werkraum. (Keine B-Ware, er löst bei 21mA aus)


----------



## The Blue (13 September 2010)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> (Keine B-Ware, er löst bei 21mA aus)


innerhalb 0,2s?


----------



## ThorstenD2 (13 September 2010)

The Blue schrieb:


> innerhalb 0,2s?


 
Den Ball gebe ich zurück.... innerhalb von 0,4 Sekunden, da TN Netz und kein TT Netz bei uns.

Aber Delta T hab ich natürlich auch bei meinem kleinen privaten "E Check" gemessen, nur Plaketten haben wir keine in der Firma da wir soetwas unseren Industrie Kunden nicht anbieten.

Auch die Berührungsspannung UL hab ich gemessen und beurteilt


----------



## MSB (13 September 2010)

Genau genommen, laut FI Produktnorm sogar in "nur" 0,1 Sekunden ...
Praktisch im Regelfall zwischen 20 und 40 ms.


----------



## The Blue (13 September 2010)

Mein Tabellenbuch ist von 2005...
vllt hat sich ja was geändert.

Darin steht bei TT ind TN Netzen <0,2s
bei selektivem RCD-Schutz <0,4s

wie auch immer
je schneller - um so besser


----------



## MSB (14 September 2010)

Es hat sich nichts geändert, das eine ist die Forderung der VDE0100,
das andere der FI-Produktnorm, VDE06irgendwas.

Im rechtlichen Sinne relevant sind natürlich nur die 0,2 bzw. 0,4 Sekunden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## nade (14 September 2010)

Also... FiLS´e 2-polig (B 16/0,03A) sind mittlerweile nur noch unwesentlich teurer, als wie  4Polige und Sicherungen dahinter. Vor nicht allzulanger Zeit für einen Umbau dies durchprojektiert. Bedeutet aber auch, das die Unterverteilung, je nach Stromkreisanzahl, entsprechend größer bemessen werden muß. Elektroherd, kann, aber muß nicht auf einen FI angeschlossen werden. Es geht hier hauptsächlich um die "Leihenbedienbaren" Steckkontakte.
Aber ok. Es gibt auch 4-polige FILSé, sind nur momentan noch leider teuer. Rechnen sich also erst bei Nachrüsten, und Platzmangel.
Da bei den meisten TAB´s SLS/SH Schalter, in der regel 40A vorgeschrieben sind, entfällt das Neozeed-Element für eine Unterverteilung. Dazu muß aber diese zum Einhalten des Bemessungstromes der Zuleitung (UV) eben diese mit 10mm² ausgeführt werden.

Und in Bezug auf den B 16A Sicherungsautomaten und die 17A. Da wird er wohl noch drüber lachen. Langzeit/Thermische Auslösung erfolgt in der Regel bei 1,2*In innerhalb einer Stunde. Also erst bei 19,2A Last. 
Daher werden z.B. in Frankreich, sowie Luxenburg ALLE Steckdosenstromkreise mit 16A Absicherung in 2,5mm² ausgelegt. Lichtstromkreise in 1,5mm²/10A abgesichert.
Trotzdem das die VDE 0298-4 hier den Spielraum 15,5A "auf die Holzwand genagelt" mit der im Anhang befindlichen Ausschlussklausel, das diese Werte bei einer Verlegung auf einer Holzwand ermittelt wurden, und man damit auf der Sicheren Seite bei Unterputz ist.
Also quasie wird hier gesagt, 1,5mm² kann unter Berücksichtigung der Leitungslänge, des Schleifenwiederstandes, der Häufung und der Verlegeart in 97% der Fälle sicher mit 16A abgesichert werden. Ist eben aber auch noch abhängig von der Einwirkzeit, der maximalen Belastung.
Daher auch meist, bei Hausinstallationen: Waschmaschine, Trockner, Spülmaschine, Heizgeräte, Mikrowelle,... eben Geräte ab 2000W Leistungsaufnahme in 2,5mm² und einzeln Abgesichert sind.

Dazu eben mal: Man muß nicht alles wissen, man muß nur wissen wo es steht.

Soll heißen, ab und an, wenn vorhanden, Formel/Tabellenbuch,(SuFu) benutzen.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (15 September 2010)

The Blue schrieb:


> Mein Tabellenbuch ist von 2005...
> vllt hat sich ja was geändert.
> 
> Darin steht bei TT ind TN Netzen <0,2s
> ...



Und meine Prüfung zur verwantwortlichen Elektrofachkraft (VEFK) ist von 2010  - aber in der aktuellen DE scheint auch ein Artikel drüber drin zu sein. Lag heute jedenfalls im Postkasten und hab vor dem Essen nur kurz durchgeblättert


----------



## foe (22 September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen und auch schon meinen Senf dazu geben 

Also ich bin Markus komme aus der Eifel bei Aachen und bei einem Wasser Ver- und Entsorgungsunternehmen tätig. Dort kümmere ich mich um die Mess-, Regel- und Steuerungstechnik. Ich bin schon vor längerem auf dieses tolle Forum gestoßen aber habe bis jetzt nur gelesen.


Noch etwas zu der Vorsicherung. Laut VDE 0664 darf der 40A FI mit einer 80A Neozed und der 63A mit 100A Neozed abgesichert werden.

FI´s vom Typ A (sinusförmige Wechselströme und pulsierende Gleichströme) sind aber doch wesentlich günstiger soweit ich das weiß 40A/0,03A ca. 35€ und 63A/0,03A ca.70€

 Oder reden wir von TYP B (Allstromsensitiv) bzw. Selektive FI´s die sind natürlich teurer.

Gruß Markus


----------



## nade (22 September 2010)

foe schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen und auch schon meinen Senf dazu geben
> 
> ...



Also mal nur so nebenbei, hast dich wohl vielleicht etwas verschrieben.. Neozed D02 kenne ich nur bis 63A. Also handelt es sich hier wohl um NH000, oder Diazed DII DIII.

Und zu den 40A bzw 63A oder gar 125A FI Schalte, handelt es sich um das Schaltvermögen, also die maximal gleichzeitig auftredende Last bei den Stromkreisen NACH dem FI Schalter.
Ja die FI´s die du da genannt hast, die liegen in der Preiskathegorie, aber hier ist die Rede von FI/LS. Die können allerdings auch Kurzschlüsse oder Überlast selbstständig abschalten. Also Kombination eines Leitungsschutzschalters+ eines Fehlerstromschutzschalters.
Diese Sicherungen haben also 1-Phasig nur eine Baubreite von 2 TE´s, gegenüber einzeln. 1TE LS und 2TE FI.
Das mit dem Allstromsensitiv, ist wiederum ein anderes Thema.


----------



## foe (23 September 2010)

Ja sorry hatte ich nicht drüber nachgedacht natürlich gibs keine Neozed mit 100A. Ist mir schon klar das es sich bei 40A bzw 63A um das maximale Schaltvermögen handelt. Die werte der Vorsicherungen sind aus der VDE bzw. Tabellenbuch ob das Sinvoll ist so hoch abzusichern steht ja auf einem anderen Blatt. Ich mache es nicht.

OK wenn FILS gemeint waren dann hab ich mich vertan aber hier war nur die Rede von FI. 



Dr.M schrieb:


> Ich würd auch lieber 2 4-polige 40 FI´s mit 35A Neozed Vorsicherung einsetzen als einen 63A. Zum einen kannst du dann deine Stromkreise z.B. noch mal stockwerksweise trennen und zum anderen kostet ein 40A ca 70€ und ein 63A ca 230€ (hager).


----------



## ThorstenD2 (24 September 2010)

foe schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Noch etwas zu der Vorsicherung. Laut VDE 0664 darf der 40A FI mit einer 80A Neozed und der 63A mit 100A Neozed abgesichert werden.


Hallo,

Schön gleich die Normen zu zitieren (um richtig Eindruck zu schinden bitte noch das Ausgabedatum dazu), aber du vergisst bei deiner Argumentation den Überlast-Fall. Wenn dein 40A RCD 3pol. (um mal im Normendeutsch zu bleiben ) auch mit 80 A vorgesichert werden darf - ist er ggf. nicht gegen Überlast geschützt. Klar wenn da nur 6 Leitungsschutzschalter B16 einpolig angeschlossen werden geht das auch ohne Vorsicherung. (oder 2 Stück 3 polig usw) - Aber wie schnell ist die Phasenschiene getauscht und richtig Last (Wasserkocher, Kreissäge, Laubsauger etc) dahinter geklemmt ?  Also bei den kleinen Mehrkosten würde ich immer einen Neozed Block in der Hausinstallation davor klemmen. Dann macht es auch mehr Spass mal einen RCD auszuwechseln 

Auf der Arbeit haben wir zu 95% eh immer Rittal Schienensystem und dann davon abgehend die Schmelzsicherungselemente direkt drauf


----------



## MSB (24 September 2010)

Also ich weiß ja nicht wies andernorts ist, aber in meinem Bereich ist der normale Hausanschluss (E.ON),
eine 50A NH-Sicherung im HAK, und 35A SLS Schalter als Zählervorsicherung.
Basierend hierauf muss ich mir über die Vorsicherung von irgendwelchen FI's ganz einfach keine Gedanken mehr zu machen.

Wenn ich jetzt einen "großen" Hausanschluss erhalten habe, dann sinds 63-80A NH im HAK, und 50A SLS,
auch hier würde ich mir bei halbwegs intelligenter Aufteilung der Stromkreise auf 2 40A FI's keine Gedanken um eine Vorsicherung machen.

Das das ganze im industriellen Umfeld natürlich ein wenig anders ausschaut ist auch klar.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Mordor_FRI (15 Oktober 2010)

Kleine Aufstellung aus der Praxis

1. Neozed Element D02 35A 3 polig

2.  FI (RCD) 40A 30mA 4 polig

3. Leitungsschutzschalter (Meistens eh nur bis 32 A, ansonsten werden D02 gesetzt


----------



## MSB (15 Oktober 2010)

@Mordor_FRI
Äh, na und? Wo ist jetzt das Problem, die Aufgabe, oder gar die Praxis?


----------



## nade (15 Oktober 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht wies andernorts ist, aber in meinem Bereich ist der normale Hausanschluss (E.ON),
> eine 50A NH-Sicherung im HAK, und 35A SLS Schalter als Zählervorsicherung.
> Basierend hierauf muss ich mir über die Vorsicherung von irgendwelchen FI's ganz einfach keine Gedanken mehr zu machen.
> 
> ...


Dies mit den HAK-Sicherungen und den meist verwendeten SLS (Selektive LeitungsSchutzschalter) ist eben zu Finden, bei den entsprechenden VNB´s, oder besser gesagt in den TAB´s des jeweiligen Anlagenstandorts.

Zur Praxis, jetzt nicht an dich MSB, deine Aussage ist für Hausanschlüsse für Wohnhäuser zutreffend.
Aber jetzt umschwenk auf 





			
				Mordor_FRI schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine Aufstellung aus der Praxis
> 
> 1. Neozed Element D02 35A 3 polig
> 
> ...



zu 1, wurde von MSB bereits beschrieben. Also das mit den D02 Sicherungselementen ist schon seit ca. 1998 nur noch bei "Altanlagen" gemacht worden, oder eben wenn eine Leitung zu einer Unterverteilung "paralell" zu den im Zählerschrank abging.
mit den 35 bzw 40 A SLS Schalter ist dies auch schon zu Raritäten geworden.

Dann zu den LS Schalter, also die gibt es bis hin zu 125A
Hager HMD399 3Pol 125A

Ok, mit Kanonen auf Spatzen gescchossen. Nicht Haushaltsgebräuchlich.
Hager MCN363 3Pol. 63A

Soviel zu bei 32A hört es auf.
Ach ja, Fi Schalter gibt es auch mit 63A und auch 100A
CD484D Hager 4Pol 100/0,03A

Mal eben so am Rande erwähnt. Eben eine Kostenfrage, wie die 13A Sicherungsautomaten.
Ach ja, war vor 2 Monaten noch eine Anlage um eine Photovoltaik im Zählerschrank erweitern, ein Mietshaus, Wechselstromzähler pro Wohnung...
Na was soll man erwarten, Kellertüren mit VEB Stahlbau Zwickau als Plackette....


----------



## Oll_Bell (7 März 2012)

*Verwendung 2 pol. FI-Schalter in IT-Netz oder gleiche*

Darf man oder nein 2 pol. FI-Schalter(mit der Klemme N) für Einspeisung das Heizbandes verwenden? Mich ficht  der Buchstabe N an.Jetzt verwende ich den 3Ph LS


----------



## M-Ott (7 März 2012)

Davon mal abgesehen, dass es besser gewesen wäre, einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen.
Was erhoffst Du Dir vom Einsatz eines FI im IT-Netz?


----------



## Oll_Bell (7 März 2012)

Vorgeschriebt in IT NetzIsolationueberwachung..RCDin andere Laender Isolation... ODER RCD


----------



## M-Ott (7 März 2012)

Ich lasse es mir gerne erklären, aber ich verstehe gerade nicht, warum ein FI im IT-Netz auslösen sollte. Nichtsdestotrotz ist ein FI auf keinen Fall ein Ersatz für einen Motor- oder Leitungsschutzschalter. Der FI bietet ausschließlich Personenschutz gegenüber gefährlichen Strömen zum Schutz gegen indirekte Berührung, der Leitungs- oder Motorschutzschalter bietet ausschließlich Schutz für Geräte bzw. Leitungen gegen unerlaubt hohe Ströme, beide Geräte sind NICHT gegeneinander austauschbar und haben grundsätzlich unterschiedliche Funktionen und Funktionsweisen.
Zudem müsste es sich nach Deiner Beschreibung um ein Land außerhalb des Geltungsbereichs der EN handeln.


----------



## Pockebrd (24 März 2012)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> Und meine Prüfung zur verwantwortlichen Elektrofachkraft (VEFK) ist von 2010  -



Gibt es für die VEFK eine Prüfung ?

Gruß Markus


----------



## winnman (26 März 2012)

Ausserdem: auf der Zeichnung ist kein FI dargestellt sondern ein Motorschutzschalter oder ein Leitungsschutzschalter!

Also worum gehts jetzt wirklich?

Was soll wo angeschlossen werden?

Eine Heizung mit 400V zwischen 2 Aussenleitern?
Eine Heizung mit 230V zwischen L und Sternpunkt?

Fragen über Fragen.


----------

